# She will be Euthanized ( La Crosse Wi) ( RESOLVED)



## Maureen Las (Mar 27, 2011)

About a year and a half ago we ( Coulee Region Humane Society) received a surrender of 17 bunnes that had been living together ( and breeding ) in the corn crib of a family farm. 
We named them names that had "fall " themes and this little lady was named Cornucopia ( yeh I didn't like it either. )

Some of these rabbits were adopted out by us and several went to Dane County Humane Society (Tonyshuman worked with a few ofthis rabbit's siblings in the Madison area) and K&R Sanctuary. 

Cornucopia was renamed Lacee and last year her owners recontacted our shelter stating that Lacee would randomly bite her owners (they had kids ); the family worked with her for quite awhile but recently surrendered her for the reason of random biting. 

I have spent some time with her and she is very socialized and likes to be pettedbut a few caregivers have gotten bitten by her by cleaning her cage with her in it. 

I had her in a pen the other day and she bit my jeans but not me

She is not an aggressive nor a mean rabbit at all but she does occasionally bite. 

I personally have no issues with a rabbit like this and consider it normal but families adopting rabbits will not pick a rabbit like this. We recently sent 7 really cute and nice smaller breed rabbits to the new Ozaukee shelter north of Milwaukee because we have had so few rabbit adoptions. 

Cassandra has tried several rescues and we have not been able to place her. 

I would adopt this rabbit in a heartbeat but the "Inn is Full" 

I asked Cassandra today if I could post her on RO as a last dictch attempt to find her a home 

She would need to be adopted just like any other animal by filling out a shelter application. 
or she could go to an appropriate rescue .

If anyone is interested in her please PM me for any details. 

The pic posted of her is one that was taken 1.5 yrs ago; I can take additional photos for anyone interested as she is a little bigger than in the pic. 

For all experienced rabbit lovers please give this girl a chance. 

Thanks ray:

Maureen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 27, 2011)

If we were closer we would take her. ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot Nancy 

I really would also like to take her also but I just don't have space; this really kills me because she is definitely a workable rabbit for people with experience 

matter of fact most of my rabbits came to me from the shelter under similar circumstances 

I still hope that we can find a place for her . ray:


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 28, 2011)

IS she spayed and does she need to go to a home in WI?


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 28, 2011)

She is spayed and we do out of state adoptions occasionally. An application could be done over the phone and if you were approved you would need to visit us ; we would need to have photos sent of the living arrangement that you would provide for her.; we only adopt for indoors 

Our application will check your vet histories of all pets , current liciensing and vaccination of cats and dogs and other pets ..

I checked your intro and am wondering if this would be right for you considering the babies on the way and the babies that you are planning on rehoming. ???

She would need a permanent indoor home 
it does sound like you have a similar rabbit LOL


----------



## Yield (Mar 28, 2011)

[align=center]I would contact a bunch of rescues. Even ones in Michigan. 
(Maybe contact Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary and see if you can get her transported?)

I can't take her in sadly... =(


----------



## pla725 (Apr 4, 2011)

Updates. Some rabbits are just are nippers. Some do it for attention. My last foster Peter was a nipper. He did it for attention and when he got stressed out he nipped.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 4, 2011)

Rescues are great. I would start there.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 4, 2011)

Any luck?ray:


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 4, 2011)

Are there any updates?


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 5, 2011)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Updates. Some rabbits are just are nippers. Some do it for attention. My last foster Peter was a nipper. He did it for attention and when he got stressed out he nipped.



Iknow ; she is not an aggressive or mean rabbit but just an occaional nipper; 

Just fine for anyone witth knowledge of rabbits who is an adult and can handle an occasional nip. 

Actually she is quite nice, likes to be petted, doesn't seem frightened, actually seems socialized


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 5, 2011)

Maureen: I wish I could take her but my finances are not going to let me. 

Prince nipped ocassionally, he has stopped nipping. It can be corrected, it just takes a while.

Best thing to do is reward her for any good behavior, even if it is something that she does normally that is good. I did that with Prince and he has stopped nipping me.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19183252


I wrote this after spending a lot of time with her today ;she is great!


----------



## xaanterra (Apr 18, 2011)

What's her status? Does she still need somewhere to go ASAP? I could possibly take her in. I don't think I'd be able to keep her permanently but certainly long enough to work with her in a calm, child-free environment. I don't want her to be euthanized.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 18, 2011)

*xaanterra wrote: *


> What's her status? Does she still need somewhere to go ASAP? I could possibly take her in. I don't think I'd be able to keep her permanently but certainly long enough to work with her in a calm, child-free environment. I don't want her to be euthanized.



That is so sweet! I wish I was closer and my finances allowed me to take her in.

Maureen: any updates?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 18, 2011)

I spent a few hours petting her on Sat; holding her on my lap without her nipping or anything negative

The shelter is not doing anything with her yet ; they know I am working on it. 

She couldn't go to a foster home unless you are a rescue or non profit ; she would need an adoption ; she could go to a foster home affiliated with a good rescue 
Pm me with specifics of what you would be able to do for her 

There are rescues in Chicago that do foster ( i am originally from Chicago ) I personally don't want this rabbit to sit endlessly in a cage without interaction; she is very social 

My husband needs to have some cardiac procedures done today and tomorrow and will be in the hospital. soI am not as available as usual but please do pm me. 
Thanks 
Maureen


----------



## Maureen Las (May 22, 2011)

Lacee was accepted and has gone to K&R Small Animal Sanctuary due to our kennel operations manager, Cassandra's. persistent efforts to help her. 

very good new!!! 

Iwill follow her progress there ifI can.......
Thanks to everyone who attempted to help her


----------

